# Ideas for small snail eaters?



## thirston (Nov 17, 2004)

I'd like to rid my 50 gallon (36"x18"x18") tank of the pond snails that have taken refuge inside. In the past, with larger tanks, I've kept clown loaches and they worked wonders while being a very pretty and interesting fish. I'd like to find someting similar but I need something that will stay much smaller.

The aquarium already houses bristlenose plecos, and endlers. I plan on adding some rams and possibly some apistos or a few small west African cichlids.

What small loaches have you all had success with that will eat the snails? I've had kubotai in the past and loved them, but I'm wondering if there's something smaller. With the ABNs in the tank already, I hate to crowd the bottom of the tank with a school of big loaches.

Any ideas?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Yoyo loaches are as attractive and interesting to watch as clowns, but Yoyo's stay 3-4" once fully grown. I suggest 3 Yoyo's for a 36x18 tank bottom.
Dwarf Puffer makes for the smallest and most interesting of snail eaters, but unfortunately they are too anti social for most community tanks, and insist on a steady stream of live food.


----------



## harrishawk (Jul 23, 2006)

i recived 2 yo-yos from my ex-girlfriends dad that were atleast 6years old and 5-6inchs long very food aggresive and always bullying other fish. id go with the puffer.


----------



## thirston (Nov 17, 2004)

No puffers:icon_excl I have endlers in the tank and I plan on having the fry from other fish as well, which I'd like to keep. I need a small loach of some sort I think.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

I vote for yoyo's. I've had mine for over a year now, and haven't seen a snail in my tank. Especially impressive considering all the plants that I've brought home.... I'd go with 3 of them since they certainly enjoy company.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

yo-yo are cool but what about dojo I think is the name? those look awsome not sure on size though.

oh and I have witnessed my ghost shrimp to eat pond snail eggs, so maybe trying some will help to keep the numbers down in the long run, works for me!

- Andrew


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I have (1) 3+" Yo-Yo that keeps the trumpet snail population in my 58 gal in check nicely.

Tommy


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 2, 2006)

If they are pond snails and not the Malaysian live bearers I’ve found that Apistos do a good job on them. And since you are planning on possibly adding them anyways you could have your problem solved. If the are the Malaysians the Apistos don't seem to go after them.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I dont think Dojo loches eat snails. And ya i second that nothing seems to each malaysian trumpet snails (at least my clown loaches don't touch them)


----------



## SueOB1 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dont know if mine are unusual but I have brass barbs that will fight over who gets to eat any snail unlucky enough to be spotted!:icon_eek:


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

larger clown loaches will take care of any MTS in a tank, but at that size they can be pretty disruptive. i have a puffer in a couple of my tanks, and it really depends on the individual fish, both of mine are peaceful, and have never taken even a swipe at any other fish in tank, or even adult shrimp. they do a good job of keeping scuds, snails and small shrimp in check. how about one of the smaller botias out there? stay away from skunk botias though, very aggressive and territorial.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Love the YoYos, 6 2" in my 125 decimated a snail explosion after bringing in some driftwood with eggs.
Also you could go for Botia sidthimunki (dwarf loach), they stay smaller, but I've heard that some get a bit aggressive.


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

You can't go wrong with Botia striata - zebra loaches. Small, peaceful, snail killers. Likes to be in groups of 3+.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

What about Botia Sidthumunki? There a small, peaceful loach. The smallest I believe. They did wonders for my snail problem.


----------



## Arab (Jun 14, 2008)

*I wouldn't...*

I wouldn't add any cichlids in my tank because, 1st of all, cichlids are very aggressive to other fish except, cichlids of any kinds, and 2nd of all, any kind of cichlids will for sure, 100% sure kill every single living sea creature in my tank, or any tanks, except the cichlids of any kind, so i only would make a cichlid tank. Just Helping keep a successful, healthy tank. :icon_smil


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I hated my yoyo loach. He was about 4" and was king of the tank. He ran everyone in my tank - clowns, red tailed shark, plecos, SAEs that were bigger than he was. I finally caught him and got rid of him. I'll never get another one. Yes they will get rid of your snails, but I'd rather have the snails!


----------



## xiaxia (Mar 11, 2008)

i've seen my dwarf gourami eat snails X] i think he learned it from my skunks


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> I hated my yoyo loach. He was about 4" and was king of the tank. He ran everyone in my tank - clowns, red tailed shark, plecos, SAEs that were bigger than he was. I finally caught him and got rid of him. I'll never get another one. Yes they will get rid of your snails, but I'd rather have the snails!


Only reason for this type of behavior is because it has no other members of its own species to pester around. For yoyo loaches, you must keep 5 minimum to ensure they will not harass other fish. The same thing can be said with other loach species. They are sociable fish and depriving them of their companions will bring out this behavior that you wouldn't want in your tank. They can be feisty but there is no point blaming the fish for how it acted.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Bluebell, my yoyo hung around with my 3 clowns and one botia. I figured they were in the same family so they would keep each other company. I wouldn't have wanted 5 anyway.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> Bluebell, my yoyo hung around with my 3 clowns and one botia. I figured they were in the same family so they would keep each other company. I wouldn't have wanted 5 anyway.


That is not the case. No matter the genus, appearances and other apparent similarities, they still need members of their own species to interact with.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Arab said:


> I wouldn't add any cichlids in my tank because, 1st of all, cichlids are very aggressive to other fish except, cichlids of any kinds, and 2nd of all, any kind of cichlids will for sure, 100% sure kill every single living sea creature in my tank, or any tanks, except the cichlids of any kind, so i only would make a cichlid tank. Just Helping keep a successful, healthy tank. :icon_smil


Africans, yes. Apistos, no. Many African keepers also keep Clown Loaches as well. So there goes your theory. :thumbsdow


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Bluebell, my yoyo hung around with my 3 clowns and one botia. I figured they were in the same family so they would keep each other company. I wouldn't have wanted 5 anyway.


 
It doesn't work that way. They know which fish are truly their own kind. I have a lone light colored rasbora that either was the last of its group to survive or just got mixed in with the other ones at the store that will school with the rosy colored ones if desperate, but I often see it by itself.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

sids worse than yoyos...1st ive heard of that
loaches are social fish and need groups of at least 5 to thrive and spread aggression around.
yoyos can get to be even 7inches so watch out.
loaches need really clean water.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

i have an angelicus botia (polka-dot loach) in my 55 gal.
yes, only one. he is ~3 inch and seems to grow very slowly.

i used to have snails everywhere. im convinced this little guy eats them while they are still small. i have not seen a single adult snail in a long time.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

_Botia kubotai_ are indeed slow growers in comparison to _B. almorhae_.:biggrin:


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> _Botia kubotai_ are indeed slow growers in comparison to _B. almorhae_.:biggrin:


 
i have had him for a year and i dont think hes grown more than a half inch.
i keep him with discus... he gets clean water and plenty to eat. i also feed him live snails:wink:


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

kubs are my fave "non grrr" loach
get at least four more
they are so fun to watch in a group


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

newshound said:


> kubs are my fave "non grrr" loach
> get at least four more
> they are so fun to watch in a group


Agreed. I have 5 that patrol my tank. Sometimes I'll just sit in front of the tank and watch them. I also have 2 kuhlii loaches, but they are more shy and hide when anyone comes close.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Lol, I started to add my 2 cents till I realized this thread is one and a half years old.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

skunk loaches eat snails?


----------



## mavisky (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got 1 botia striata, and 3 yo-yo's in my tank and they keep it 100% snail free. I've also heard that the red claw shrimp I have will eat smaller snails too. I've seen them gathering up the left over shells before so maybe they do.


----------



## Speedo'stanks (Sep 13, 2017)

*African Drawf Frogs*

I have a 37g "passive" planted tank with a 1/2 dozen shrimps, a couple Otos, 10 Harlequins, and a few Neon Tetras that started to get over run by snails. It wasn't a big deal at first, but it was just too much after a while.

I have another tank that is 50g with a more aggressive bunch: 2 African Dwarf Frogs, 4 Gold Barbs, a male Half Moon Beta, Clown Pleco, 3 Otos, a couple leopard cats that has nearly 0 snail population... I recently observed the Barbs tearing a small snail out of its shell and eating it.

So long story short, grabbed a dozen snails out of the over populated tank and dropped them into the 50g and the frogs went crazy, eating every single one of the snails. My guess is that the reason I don't have a snail problem in the 50g is due to the barbs and frogs find them tasty enough. I have a video of a frog stalking a snail, using his mouth to grab it by the head, the his front legs to pull the body out of the shell, then eating it, but not sure how to upload.

Snail population back under control


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

This is an ancient thread, but the info is still pertinent today as it was a decade ago I guess. Thanks for sharing your observation, I had no idea ADFs hunted and ate snails... Good to know!


----------

